# Outback 250rs



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, getting ready to purchase a 250RS. Anyone have any problems with getting cold in the rear slideout bed? Had a salesman state the the 250 is "only a 2 season camper." Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I have a 25RSS and we use it from the end of March til the end of October. Never had any problems with staying warm in the back slide. The coldest night we ever had was in the low 30's.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on what you call cold. I have heard of plenty of people that want to turn the furnace on when it gets to 60 degrees so let us know where you are going to camp and where you live.

The trailer is really a 3 season trailer as are all of the Outbacks, some do a better job then others. You can comfortably camp in weather that goes below freezing but you do need to take some precautions.

Tell us about yourself a little and we can give more specific information.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Been out in mine down to 16 degrees. did fine with just a space heater and wool blankets. may want to pad those side windows a little if it gets way down ---Mike


----------



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

I will probably just use the camper for normal family summertime camping with some hunting trips in the fall in VA. Sounds like I will be good even down to the 30s. I really don't anticipate camping in any lower temp than that. I have a buddy that has one and he uses a heated mattress and loves it. Any experience with these???


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out my recent post about winter camping and then do a search on the topic. Loads of information out there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Airboss has provided you with a great "blow-by-blow" review and, has he has suggested, there are lots of searchable discussions about the seasonability of Outbacks as well as what some have done to counter _their_ cold.

The Outbacks are definitely (at least) 3 Season campers but how long that 3rd season is and how soon you start the 1st season depends, in large part, on your own tolerance levels .... on what you consider "cold" ... and whether you sleep hot or cold. I can tell you that we have spent the last several New Years Eves in our Outback in NH, in our very open field, with lots of wind, and several feet of snow on the ground. We have been very comfortable with the furnace temp. set at about 62* ... no space heaters .... in both the original 25rss and, now, our 28krs.

For "normal", seasonal camping in VA ??? You'll be fine!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Agree with evrything already said, just adding my two cents. We camp from April to November here in NE Ohio with our 25RSS. We use an electric space heater and rarely use the furnace. We stay plenty warm. Wish ours had the king bed.


----------

